
How to Disagree Intelligently at Work - cryoshon
http://cryoshon.co/2015/12/30/how-to-disagree-intelligently-at-work/
======
cryoshon
I wrote this piece after recognizing a particularly aggressive Senior VP was
completely shutting down an entire small team with her communication style.
Though this particular manager was ultimately correct in her reasoning, her
disagreement style was a big problem for team cohesion and I thought it
warranted writing about.

~~~
lawtguy
Good article. I thought it was well written and definitely on target about to
disagree effectively.

Maybe in a follow up article you could provide some examples (either real or
made-up) of ineffective and effective disagreement? Personally I learn best
from examples.

~~~
cryoshon
Yeah, I think that examples were my weak spot here. I'll probably roll some
examples into the companion article yet to be written: how to agree
effectively.

